# DIY Pumpkin Carving Tool



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I had a brilliant thought over the weekend while trying to carve a pumpkin using a steak knife. At some point I will create some kind of wooden handle that provides a more natural feel. Sorry I didn't take a pic of the tool I actually made.

Stuff needed:
- Palm-sized razor blade scraper like shown below.
- Jigsaw blade(s)

Loosen the screw just enough to slide the jigsaw blade into the assembly.
Make sure the notch at the end of the blade is resting on the screw and the smooth side of it is resting on the peg on either end of the scraper.
Screw it back together tightly...

You've just created a durable pumpkin carving saw. Why not just use a jigsaw? It's hard to control and stay in the lines of a pattern.

Next project... a modified paint stirring drill attachment to make short work of gutting the pumpkin.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I want to see a video of the results of putting a paint stirring drill attachment into the guts of a pumpkin

We've killed more than one pumpkin carving saw (those cheap plastic ones you get in a carving kit), so having something more durable is always a good idea if you do any serious pumpkin carving.


----------



## willow39 (May 5, 2015)

woooww... picture please for the result?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

The saw to use is the one sold by Zombie pumpkins. The best I have ever used, and I carve a lot of pumpkins.


----------



## willow39 (May 5, 2015)

nice cut


----------

